

National Debt as a Roadtrip - durin42
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5fL469k9qc

======
russell
It's a very cute video that shows the growth in the national in miles per hour
along a map across the US. I still think Bush and Reagan were nut cases and
Obama is cool.

